# What do these puppies look like?



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Are they sable or what coat color do they look like?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The five in the middle are sable, the one on the far left and the one on the bottom far right may be black and tan's. The one in the very back has a bit of an un-GSD like head to me, and the on just above the black and tan on the bottom right has an odd stripe down it's face. 

Where are these pups advertised? Are they at a reputable breeder or a rescue or....?


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Thanks  and I was wondering because Yenko's the one on the bottom right facing the opposite direction. And I was wondering since Yenko has sable brothers & sisters can he be a little sable too? 










On his thigh his color is changing or is that normal?

Oh and I got him from Craigslist the lady said his mom is a PB German Shepherd and his dad a German Shepherd mixed with something else.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking at the picture it looks like four of them are sable going by what I can see in the photo, their heads are silvery coloured and the other two look black/tan..Have you got any bigger pics?


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Sorry I don't, that's the only picture I got from the lady, that shows all the puppies.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

It is normal for a GSD to change its coat color throughout its life. Some have little change others have significant changes. Sables are known for changing their coat color with every season. With that high percentage of GSD in the blood, 75% or so, he looks very GSD. Just depends on how the chromosomes paired up at fertilization.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yenko said:


> Thanks  and I was wondering because Yenko's the one on the bottom right facing the opposite direction. And I was wondering since Yenko has sable brothers & sisters can he be a little sable too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No,  he can't be a sable too, just because his siblings are sable. He's a black and tan. Think of it like this - you have blonde hair, your siblings have brown. Your hair is blonde no matter how brown theirs is.  He will continue to change color and get lighter for the first couple of years. Black and tans are born much darker than they end up.


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

Ok thanks, and do you know at what age will he have his permanent coat color? Or will it change all the time?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He'll have his adult coloring around 1 1/2 to 2 years.


----------



## Yenko (May 13, 2011)

A'right so I'll find out till then


----------

